# Xbox 720: Release 2013 und angeblich mit veraltetem Billig-Grafikchip



## SebastianThoeing (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox 720: Release 2013 und angeblich mit veraltetem Billig-Grafikchip * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Xbox 720: Release 2013 und angeblich mit veraltetem Billig-Grafikchip


----------



## N7ghty (26. Januar 2012)

Welche Motivation hätte denn Microsoft, eine Konsole mit veralteter Hardware rauszubringen? Die Jungs dort kennen sich in Sachen Hardware ein bisschen aus. Würd ich also als Ente bezeichnen


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2012)

der einzige Gedanke der sich mir aufdrängt, angenommen die ganze Sache wär wahr, ist ja das man sich dann so ganz von den richtigen Spielen verabschieden will und sich eine Klischee-Wii herranzüchten will


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Welche Motivation hätte denn Microsoft, eine Konsole mit veralteter Hardware rauszubringen? Die Jungs dort kennen sich in Sachen Hardware ein bisschen aus. Würd ich also als Ente bezeichnen


 
nintendos wii u wird auch kein "hardwaremonster" und auch wenn der chip stand jetzt "veraltet" ist, ist er verglichen mit der hardware der 360 immer noch ein sprung vorwärts also warum nicht`?
die konsole wird dann schon im einstiegspreis interessant für die massen sein also ich seh da recht viel motivation für ms so einen weg zu gehen

warum sollte microsoft auch auf konsole ein hardwaremonster bringen ? auf den pc sektor war ihr dx10 auch ne luftnummer ohne große auswirkung auf die spieleindustrie, ihr neues betriebssystem kommt auch "nur" mit einem dx 11.1 oder 11.2 daher anstatt da irgend nen größeren sprung zu machen - microsoft hat nicht mehr den hardware/technik wahn


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> der einzige Gedanke der sich mir aufdrängt, angenommen die ganze Sache wär wahr, ist ja das man sich dann so ganz von den richtigen Spielen verabschieden will und sich eine Klischee-Wii herranzüchten will



erklär mal war für dich "richtige spiele" sind - ist ja nicht so, daß mit so einem chip gerade mal grafiken wie bei einem browserspiel möglich wären 
ein potenzielles gear of war 4 oder halo 4 würde damit denk ich mal schon einen bemerkbaren unterschied in sachen grafik bringen - mehr braucht es doch nicht


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2012)

also die ganzen Minispielsammlungen und Fuchtelspiele würde ich jetzt nicht wirklich als Richtige Spiele betrachten, eher als die Konsolenvariante von Solitär


----------



## Khaos (26. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> eher als die Konsolenvariante von Solitär


 
Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich das Solitär auf meinem PC nicht extra bezahle. x)


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also die ganzen Minispielsammlungen und Fuchtelspiele würde ich jetzt nicht wirklich als Richtige Spiele betrachten, eher als die Konsolenvariante von Solitär


und wie bringst du das nochmal in verbindung mit dem neuen "alten" grafikchip der ja wie gesagt besser ist als der derzeitige und daher auch für "hardcore games" verwendet werden kann? 
ich kann  dir da nicht ganz folgen

btw der pcg gedankengang "doch mit wahren Spielemonstern, die im Jahr 2013 verfügbar sein dürften, wird auch die Xbox 720 so nicht mithalten können." ist auch recht witzig
falls - ich meine falls die 720 mit diesem chip daher kommen würde - dann gibt es keine "spielemonster" anno 2013 so wie sich die pcg das vorstellt - die großen spiele werden auf den markt der da wäre wii u und eben diese 720 ausgerichtet und was anderes wird nicht produziert werden


----------



## Hazard (26. Januar 2012)

Casual-Spiele machen das große Geld heute. Und mit billiger Hardware sind die Gewinnmargen größer.


----------



## DrProof (26. Januar 2012)

Kosten / Leistung...
Architektur macht ja einiges an Zugewinn!
Dann Hitzeentwicklung in so nem kleinen Konsolengehäuse... 
Hm und bis jetzt kam jede Konsole mit veralteter Technik auf den Markt, obwohl es ja damals hieß das die Konsolen soviel Reserven haben und vergleichbar sind mit einem High-End PC... Dann kamen die Spezifikationen raus und man schluckte noch einmal laut... Dann wars auch rum.. =D


----------



## Sheggo (26. Januar 2012)

hmm gibts in Zukunft Spiele NUR noch als Download? oder auf USB-Sticks? oder warum hat die kein Laufwerk?

@Hazzard: sehe ich gerade bei Konsolen anders. bei den Stückzahlen sollten ordentliche Gewinnmargen drin sein und es lassen sich bestimmt wunderebare Mengenrabatte mit diversen Herstellern aushandeln...


----------



## N7ghty (26. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und wie bringst du das nochmal in verbindung mit dem neuen "alten" grafikchip der ja wie gesagt besser ist als der derzeitige und daher auch für "hardcore games" verwendet werden kann?
> ich kann  dir da nicht ganz folgen


 Veraltete Hardware bedeutet für gewöhnlich den "Nintendo-Weg" zu gehen, also Casual-Gamer anzusprechen. Die geben nämlich eher weniger 500 Euro für eine High-End Konsole aus, wo es wenig Spiele für die gibt.
Die Schlussfolgerung ist also
Veraltete Hardware -> Niedriger Preis -> Casual-Gamer werden angesprochen -> Casual Games kommen raus

Und "besser als der jetzige" dürfte kein Anspruch. Bis zum Jahr 2013 war die Xbox 360 7 oder 8 Jahre draußen und trotz damaliger High-End-Hardware bremst die Konsole den Pc heutzutage aus. Stell dir jetzt ma vor, die Xbox 720 kommt mit einer schon zu Stand des Release veralteten Hardware raus und bleibt dann 6 oder 7 Jahre auf dem Markt. Oh Gott, Horror-Vorstellung!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Januar 2012)

umso größer ist die chance das endlich mal paar leute den mut finden undn emulator entwickeln


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich denke der Artikel ist vollkommener Blödsinn.

Man muss bedenken, dass wie schon im Artikel steht, die ganze Grafikkarte 60€ kostet.
Was wird die wohl ende 2012 kosten? Vielleicht 35-40€

Dann kommt dazu, dass Microsoft nicht die ganze bestückte Platine kauft, sondern nur den Chip. Und selbst dieser wird noch in horrenden Mengen abgekauft.

Also was wird Microsoft dieser Chip im Einkauf kosten? Ich schätze mal irgend etwas zwischen 5 und 10€.

Wenn der Artikel wirklich recht hätte, würden sie riskieren von Sony hardwaretechisch ordentlich in die Tasche gesteck zu werden.

Microsoft wird sicherlich nicht das neueste vom neuesten verbauen, aber sicherlich nicht einen derart veralteten Grafikchip,

Ich tippe eher auf die 7900er Reihe, die Ende 2012 eine ganzes Stück billiger sein dürfte (für Microsoft auf jeden Fall billig genug) und bei einer Konsole mehr als ordentliche Grafik liefern sollte.


----------



## dr-breen (26. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Welche Motivation hätte denn Microsoft, eine Konsole mit veralteter Hardware rauszubringen?


 
Möglicherweise wollen sie schon mit den verkauften Konsolen Gewinne einfahren (oder wenigstens keine Verluste machen).

Im Endeffekt könnte MS früher die Gewinnschwelle erreichen und müsste nicht mehr Verluste in den Jahren nach der Markteinführung in Kauf nehmen, die später durch Lizenzabgaben pro Spiel ausgeglichen werden müssen. 

Ergo weniger wirtschaftliches Risiko für MS und möglicherweise weniger "Melken" (d.h. kürzere Konsolenzyklen) auf Kosten der Grafik. Falls die Lizenzabgaben pro Spiel reduziert werden, wird es vielleicht attraktiver für die neue XBox zu entwickeln (statt für die neue PS).

Was fehlt ist ein Feature, dass den Kauf rechtfertigt (Grafik würde es dann ja nicht sein).


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und "besser als der jetzige" dürfte kein Anspruch. Bis zum Jahr 2013 war die Xbox 360 7 oder 8 Jahre draußen und trotz damaliger High-End-Hardware bremst die Konsole den Pc heutzutage aus. Stell dir jetzt ma vor, die Xbox 720 kommt mit einer schon zu Stand des Release veralteten Hardware raus und bleibt dann 6 oder 7 Jahre auf dem Markt. Oh Gott, Horror-Vorstellung!



der "anspruch" den die haben ist geld verdienen - wenn diese konsole mit dieser hardware 2013 rauskommt und sich jahrelang gut verkauft haben die alles richtig gemacht -die "high end hardware entwicklung auf pc" interessiert nicht wirklich


----------



## N7ghty (26. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> der "anspruch" den die haben ist geld verdienen - wenn diese konsole mit dieser hardware 2013 rauskommt und sich jahrelang gut verkauft haben die alles richtig gemacht -die "high end hardware entwicklung auf pc" interessiert nicht wirklich


 Ja, das mag sein, aber du hast gemeint "Was wollt ihr? Die ist besser als die jetzige XBox 360 und reicht für "Hardcore-Games". Aber "besser als die jetzige XBox 360" reicht mir nun mal nicht und ich würde jetzt mal schätzen, das reicht den meisten nicht.


----------



## Insoma (26. Januar 2012)

Die Dreamcastkonsole war damals den PCs gute 2 Jahre voraus. Ihr Grafikchip war vergleichbar mit einer Voodoo, welche bei Release der Dreamcast auf dem PC Markt seit drei Jahren hoffnungslos veraltet war.

Ich würde (noch) nicht Orakeln, dass ein älterer Grafikchip in einer abgeschlossenen Architektur, nicht mithalten können wird. Zumal es sowieso nur ein Gerücht ist.

Schaut euch selbst konsolenexklusive currentgen Titel an: Uncharted 3, Gears of War 3, Forza 4 etc. an. Um die in gleicher Qualität und gleicher Stabilität auf einen PC zu bringen, bräuchte es schon eine Kiste, die ohne Monitor und Betriebssystem etwa das 2,5- bis 3-fache einer Konsole kosten würde.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## danthe (26. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> btw der pcg gedankengang "doch mit wahren Spielemonstern, die im Jahr 2013 verfügbar sein dürften, wird auch die Xbox 720 so nicht mithalten können." ist auch recht witzig
> falls - ich meine falls die 720 mit diesem chip daher kommen würde - dann gibt es keine "spielemonster" anno 2013 so wie sich die pcg das vorstellt - die großen spiele werden auf den markt der da wäre wii u und eben diese 720 ausgerichtet und was anderes wird nicht produziert werden


 Du verwechselst da aber die Hardware und die Spiele. Auch wenn die Konsolen heute schon stehenbleiben, hat sich die Grafikhardware in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da aber die Hardware und die Spiele. Auch wenn die Konsolen heute schon stehenbleiben, hat sich die Grafikhardware in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert.



Aber was genau nützt dir diese Grafikhardware, wenn die Spiele nicht vorhanden sind, die diese auch nützen.

Schau dir die Situation heute an. Welche Spiele setzen denn eine High-End Grafikkarte voraus?

Ich habe seit 1.5 Jahren eine GTX 460. Die hat bis jetzt locker gereicht und sie wird auch noch bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration reichen. (das finde ich übrigens durchaus bequem)


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da aber die Hardware und die Spiele. Auch wenn die Konsolen heute schon stehenbleiben, hat sich die Grafikhardware in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert.


 und was verwechsel ich da genau?
die grafikhardware hat sich in den letzten jahren natürlich verbessert - bestreitet keiner - aber pcg spricht von anwendungen für die hardware - "spielemonster" und die wird es nicht in dem umfang geben weil die bessere hardware zwar existent ist - aber ihre verbreitung nicht ausreicht - selbst wenn jeder spiele pc der welt auf den gleichen hohen hardwarelevel wäre - würde das noch nicht reichen um "spielemonster" nur dafür zu entwickeln anstatt die konsolen mit einzubeziehen

die konsolen bestimmen die spiele weil konsolenspiele sich viel öfter verkaufen

sagen wir die deutschen haben 40 mio "normale" autos aber es gibt gleichzeitig auch rund 100 autos die 350 fahren könnten mit 2 liter pro 100 km verbrauch - nur brauchen diese autos komplett ebene straßen ohne jede fuge, ohne jeder welle - würden die autobahnen für diese 100 autos umgerüstet werden?


----------



## danthe (26. Januar 2012)

Aber "Spielemonster" gibt es am Ende trotzdem, auch wenn die Spiele dafür nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## MrBigX (26. Januar 2012)

Gibts eigentlich eine offizielle Bestätigung, dass der Nachfolger die Nummer 720 tragen wird oder wurde das nur anhand der bisherigen Entwicklung angenommen?


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Aber "Spielemonster" gibt es am Ende trotzdem, auch wenn die Spiele dafür nicht vorhanden sind.


ein "spielemonster" ist für dich als ein pc und kein spiel?

was will man mit so einer monsterkiste? sich 3-4 mal pro woche an 3 d marks erfreuen?
denn kann man auf die aussage von pcg halt folgend antworten - konsolen sind nicht daran interessiert mit solchen "monsterkisten" mitzuhalten so wie toyota, vw etc sich nicht darum kümmert mit ferrari oder lamborghini "mitzuhalten"

wenn sich die drei konsolenhersteller in dem punkt einig sind, daß die nächste generation zwar eine grafische verbesserung zur bisherigen darstellen soll, aber man nicht auf teufel komm raus nen hardware krieg untereinander ausfechten will... dann  macht die pc hardware industrie in 3-4 jahren den arsch hoch


----------



## kaputto8800 (26. Januar 2012)

jaja der pc ist tot er isst kein brot, welch altbackene aussage boooaaahhh wieviele typen haben das schon gesagt ... nervig, zockt was ihr wollt und gut ist.


----------



## N7ghty (26. Januar 2012)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> jaja der pc ist tot er isst kein brot, welch altbackene aussage boooaaahhh wieviele typen haben das schon gesagt ... nervig, zockt was ihr wollt und gut ist.


 Das hatte ich jetzt noch aus keinem Beitrag herausgelesen, wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Januar 2012)

joa dann kann ich meinen pc ja verkaufen. die portierungen sind meist schlechter und verbuggt und die entwicklung wird dementsprechend auch nichtmehr weiter vorwärts gehen. und für pc exklusive titel wie SC2 & co. kauf ich mir dann nen 200 euro notebook der generation 2013... supi


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> jaja der pc ist tot er isst kein brot, welch altbackene aussage boooaaahhh wieviele typen haben das schon gesagt ... nervig, zockt was ihr wollt und gut ist.



wer sagt denn das der pc tot ist - im gegenteil es würde dem pc als spielplattform helfen wenn man für einen längeren zeitraum von 2-3 jahren es hardwareseitig nix neues mehr geben würde und die spieleentwickler sich statt dessen aufs optimieren bekannter, gängiger hardware konfigurationen beschränken könnte

bei pc spielen war alles noch in ordnung als ne geforce 2 an start war - da kamen dann halt die titel mit t&l und die leute haben pc spiele gekauft, dann konnte man lange zeit mit ner gf4ti spielen zu der zeit war es für spielehersteller noch sinnig ein moh, ein cod, ein rainbox six extra für den pc zu machen, die letzten karten die wirklich von vielen gekauft wurden und die auch sich längere zeit hielten waren doch die radeon 9600 und besonder 9800 mit denen hl2 und far cry lief
seit dem wurde der pc spielemarkt mehr und mehr uninteressant für die entwickler


----------



## Sheggo (26. Januar 2012)

dachte die heißt "Loop" und nicht "720". und warum hat die kein Laufwerk mehr?


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> dachte die heißt "Loop" und nicht "720". und warum hat die kein Laufwerk mehr?


 
weil das schon bei der PSP Go so toll funktioniert hat


----------



## Adariel (26. Januar 2012)

BlaBlaBla. Und heute soll laut dem neusten Gerücht angeblich ne modifizierte Version von der neuen 7970 drin sein, was schon deutlich glaubwürdiger klingt. 

Wer glaubt das MS in ihren Next Gen Killer so ne alte Grafikeinheit wie eine 6670 einbaut zieht sich morgens auch die Hose mit der Kneifzange an...

By The Way: Diese Gerüchte nerven langsam


----------



## Rookieone (26. Januar 2012)

Der Sinn einer neuen Konsolengeneration ist ja, dass sie mehr Power hat als die vorherige. Wenn die 720 jetzt 6x schneller ist als die 360 wäre das ja erfüllt. Das PCs Ende 2011 schon 20x schneller waren als eine 360 ist in dem Fall egal.
Man muss auch beachten, dass es bei Konsolen wesentlich einfacher ist die Leistung ins Spiel zu bringen. Bei PCs geht ja einiges durch das Betriebssystem verloren ("20 layers of crap" - John Carmack).
Ich würde auch nicht erwarten, dass MS aktuelle highend Hardware für 1500 € nimmt und diese dann für 399 € verkauft. Da kommen die ja nie in eine Gewinnzone, außer alle Leute sind bereit Spiele für 200 € zu kaufen.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein ordentlich geschriebener Artikel:

http://www.chip.de/news/Xbox-720-Alle-Infos-zur-neuen-Microsoft-Konsole_54029699.html


----------



## natsen (26. Januar 2012)

tzz... mindenstes eine HD4890 oder besser HD5850 wäre genial, egal bin eh pc user  

also wird es mit kantenglättung bzw. AA auch nix oder?


----------



## toxin (26. Januar 2012)

RookieOne hat hier irgendwie den einzig brauchbraren Kommentar geschrieben. Den Rest den man hier lesen muss ist einfach nur traurig. Wie wenig Ahnung kann man haben -.- Aber die News stachelt auch foermlig dazu an, so viel Mist zu schreiben.


----------



## 5h4d0w (26. Januar 2012)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ordentlich geschriebener Artikel:
> 
> Xbox 720: Alle Infos zur neuen Microsoft-Konsole - News - CHIP Online


 
was ist da bitte ordentlich? die wahrheit verzerrend schon eher. selbst wenn die konsole einen mid-level 7000er chip verwenden würde, wäre von "hervorragender Leistungsfähigkeit" nichts zu sehen. nicht bei einem erscheinungstermin ende 2013. wenn sie ende 2011 erscheinen wäre - ja.
und wenn IGN recht hat (zumindest bei Wii U war das der fall), dann ist es überhaupt jämmerlich.


----------



## 5h4d0w (26. Januar 2012)

toxin schrieb:


> Wie wenig Ahnung kann man haben -.-


 
das müsstest du eigentlich am besten wissen... lern lieber was über vergangene konsolengenerationen bevor du kommentierst.


----------



## toxin (26. Januar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> das müsstest du eigentlich am besten wissen... lern lieber was über vergangene konsolengenerationen bevor du kommentierst.


 
Ich hab doch garnichts von meinem Wissen preisgegeben? Woher nimmst du also die Annahme?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und wenn IGN recht hat (zumindest bei Wii U war das der fall),



da die wii u-specs immer noch nicht bekannt sind, kannst du das wohl kaum behaupten.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> was ist da bitte ordentlich?


Erst einmal sehr ordentlich im Vergleich zum pcgames-Artikel



5h4d0w schrieb:


> Die wahrheit verzerrend schon eher. selbst wenn die konsole einen mid-level 7000er chip verwenden würde, wäre von "hervorragender Leistungsfähigkeit" nichts zu sehen. nicht bei einem erscheinungstermin ende 2013.


Wo steht, dass sie Ende 2013 erscheinen soll?
Je nachdem, wie die Konsole aufgebaut ist, können Spiele bzw. "HD-Remakes" von aktuellen 360-Titeln relativ schnell portiert und grafisch entsprechend angepasst werden.



5h4d0w schrieb:


> wenn sie ende 2011 erscheinen wäre - ja.


Aja, so wie der Grafikchip bei der 360 damals einer oberen Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte entsprochen hat. (Genau das wird nämlich eine angepasse 7000er Mitte 2013 sein)




5h4d0w schrieb:


> und wenn IGN recht hat (zumindest bei Wii U war das der fall), dann ist es überhaupt jämmerlich.


Das glaube ich kaum.


----------



## Moleny (26. Januar 2012)

Nettes Gerücht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Microsoft wird wohl wissen was es tut, letztlich sind die Konsolen-Zocker ja ohnehin drauf angewiesen das zu kaufen was auf den Markt geworfen wird. Auch wenn die Leistung der NextGen sich nicht besonders von der derzeitigen Gen abheben wird, können sie ja nicht ewig auf ihrer 360 weiter spielen weil es irgendwann nur noch neue Spiele für die 720 geben wird.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Januar 2012)

Oder man sieht die Zukunft in Projekten wie OnLive und will das forcieren? Dann bräuchte man außer für evtl. DL und Indy Games keine dicke Grafikkarte im System.


----------



## Moleny (26. Januar 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Oder man sieht die Zukunft in Projekten wie OnLive und will das forcieren? Dann bräuchte man außer für evtl. DL und Indy Games keine dicke Grafikkarte im System.


 Das sehe ich allerdings noch nicht bei der kommenden Generation, bis Videospiele komplett aus dem Einzelhandel verschwinden und nur noch heruntergeladen oder gestreamt werden vergehen bestimmt noch ein oder zwei Konsolengenerationen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Oder man sieht die Zukunft in Projekten wie OnLive und will das forcieren? Dann bräuchte man außer für evtl. DL und Indy Games keine dicke Grafikkarte im System.


 
nja
und dann kommen die auf die Idee das man z.B. ein Fifa X nicht mehr Spielen kann weil Fifa X+1 rausgekommen ist
Ich bin mir fast sicher dass die auf die Idee kommen, alleine weil es geht, immerhin stellen die ja auch gerne die MP-Server ab ober gehen gegen Gebrauchtkäufer vor, alleine weil es geht

Und naja, ich weiß nicht, die Frage ist halt auch wieder wie Erfolgreich Onlive wird und wie sich das rechnet, ich denke das intelligenteste für MS wäre dann eher das man ein Hybrides Modell hat, also zum einen Teil Klassisch zum anderen Teil da streaming
vorallem sollte man ja auch bedenken, das immer noch nicht jeder seine Konsolen ans Internet anschließt


----------



## svennydob (26. Januar 2012)

Na klasse, bereits zum Launch wird die Konsole ne alte Krücke in Punkto Leistungsfähigkeit sein... War nicht anders zu erwarten.
Damit dürfte es nicht verwunderlich sein, wenn das (glücklicherweise) die letzte Konsolengeneration sein dürfte.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2012)

Lustig ich lese grade bei 4Players die Kommentare zu dem Thema da gehts so gut wie gar nicht um die Hardware sondern es wird wild über eine möglicherweise kommende Kontenanbindung der Spiele, die den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden soll, ala Steam diskutiert, denn laut Kotaku scheint da was in der Richtung geplant zu sein.


----------



## der-jan (26. Januar 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> Damit dürfte es nicht verwunderlich sein, wenn das (glücklicherweise) die letzte Konsolengeneration sein dürfte.



ja so wird es kommen - man muss nur sehen wie wenig konsolen gekauft haben und wie viele ihr geld in gamerhardware für pcs plus in pc spiele investiert haben - dann kann man nur noch zu dieser schlußfolgerung kommen


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Lustig ich lese grade bei 4Players die Kommentare zu dem Thema da gehts so gut wie gar nicht um die Hardware sondern es wird wild über eine möglicherweise kommende Kontenanbindung der Spiele, die den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden soll, ala Steam diskutiert, denn laut scheint da was in der Richtung geplant zu sein.


 
Das traue ich mich sogar zu wetten, dass das kommen wird. Und zwar nicht nur bei Microsoft, sondern auch bei Sony. Sony hat ja vor einiger Zeit schon Experimente damit gemacht.

Die Frage ist eigentlich nur, ob den dadurch doch enorm steigenden Gewinn an die Kunden weitergeben.
Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Sheggo (26. Januar 2012)

> Für Unmut dürfte hingegen der Bericht sorgen, dass der Konzern mittels eines noch nicht genauer spezifizierten DRM-Systems den Weiterverkauf von gebrauchten Spielen unterbinden will. Vorstellbar wäre beispielsweise, dass jedes Spiel beim ersten Start unwiderruflich mit dem Xbox Live Account des Spielers verknüpft wird.


 hmm also für Online-Zwang und nicht möglichen Weiterverkauf brauche ich mir doch keine Konsole zu kaufen, hab ich am PC schon ausreichend...


----------



## Harf (26. Januar 2012)

Schrottbox kommt sowieso nicht in Frage


----------



## Nihiletex (26. Januar 2012)

Mehr als 1080p und 60 fps in Spielen mit niedrig aufgelösten Texturen etc. muss er ja auch garnicht können. Ich kann mir auch bei einer PS4 nicht vorstellen das dort was Hardware angeht groß aufgetrumpft wird. Launchpreise von 500-600 € schrecken eben sehr viele potenzielle Käufer ab.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> hmm also für Online-Zwang und nicht möglichen Weiterverkauf brauche ich mir doch keine Konsole zu kaufen, hab ich am PC schon ausreichend...


 So ist es. Hatte eigentlich vor genau aus dem Grund auf eine der neuen Konsolen zu wechseln. Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich eine Konsole wähle die vom DRM dann akzeptabel für mich sein wird, und mich nicht an den Spezifikationen orientieren werde.

Aber bis jetzt sind es wohl sowieso nur reine Spekulationen.


----------



## Kuomo (26. Januar 2012)

Ich warte mal lieber auf Fakten.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (26. Januar 2012)

man wird doch nicht den Fehler machen und Billigmist einbauen.


----------



## FlyingDutch (26. Januar 2012)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ordentlich geschriebener Artikel:
> 
> Xbox 720: Blu-ray und extremes DRM an Bord? - News - CHIP Online



Vielen Dank für den Artikel. Der schafft doch mal Klarheit im Gegensatz zu diesem Machwerk.


----------



## IceGamer (26. Januar 2012)

ganz ganz stark... wie ich diese Konsolen einfach liebe 
also wenn die 2013 mit ner 6670 an den start gehen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass'n smartphone mehr Leistung hat


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Januar 2012)

Das könnte sich MS doch gar nicht leisten. Konsoleros mögen ja eine seltsame Art von Mensch sein, aber dämlich sind die sicher nicht. Und da MS die neue Brotkiste mit Sicherheit nicht verschenken wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die beim Start schon veraltet sein wird.
Auch für die Spieleentwickler wäre das der GAU schlechthin. Wie sollen die denn die ganzen High-Performance-Spiele auf dem Teil zum Laufen bringen ohne sich jeden einzelnen PC-ler zum Feind zu machen. Das ganze Ausmaß der Bredouille kann man schön an BF3 fest machen. Da stehen die Konsolen in Sachen Nutzbarkeit des Spiels doch sehr weit hinten an. 24 Spieler im Multiplayer sind einfach zu wenig...


----------



## MeinLebenspartner (26. Januar 2012)

Damit ist klar: Die Konsole wird eine reine Streaming- und Blu-Ray-Station sein, dafür reicht die Grafikkarte locker aus und die Konsole wird nicht überirdisch teuer.


----------



## NeroOne (26. Januar 2012)

Niemals...auch wenn ich keinerlei Interesse habe an der XBox, so halte ich es für absoluten Nonsens, dass die neue Generation der Konsolen (in diesem Fall Microsoft) solch eine doch so "bescheidene" Ausstattung vorweisst. Auch wenn ich dem PC treu bleibe...so denke/spekuliere ich (mehr ist ja nicht möglich) mit einem weit aus stärkeren Grafikchip. Grafikships die doch weit aus mehr Power haben als eine 6670.


----------



## HMCpretender (26. Januar 2012)

Irgendwo müssen sie ja sparen, sonst könnten sie gleich PCs verkaufen...


----------



## chico-ist (26. Januar 2012)

Ihr vergesst da was.. die aktuelle X360 hat eine Grafikleistung vergleichbar mit 'ner Desktop X1xxx Radeon. Und schaut mal was die Entwickler alles aus dieser sehr, sehr spärlichen Rohleistung rausquetschen. PC-Games müssen unter allen erdenklichen Konfigurationen/Treibern laufen, das Optimierungspotential einer Konsole ist um ein Vielfaches höher! Abgesehen davon fliegen all die Rechenroutinen, die eure Desktop-Chips beherrschen, bei einem Konsolensystem raus, da die meisten davon für die Berechnung von Spielen vollkommen nutzlos sind! Und diese freigewordenen Ressourcen werden zur Berechnung von spielrelevanten Dingen genutzt.

*Eine Konsole ist nicht einfach ein Notebook/Desktop-System, es ist eine komplett andere Architektur! *Deswegen könnt ihr nur anhand der vorliegenden Daten jetzt nicht auf die letztendliche Grafik schließen..

Also erstmal.. abwarten. Außerdem handelt es sich bei den Konsolen-Chips immer um Spezialanfertigungen. Die X360 beherrschte zB Unified-Shader und die PS3 Tessellation, lange bevor wir PC-User davon provitieren konnten. Überhaupt ist der größte Kritikpunkt an der aktuellen Konsolengeneration der extrem kleine RAM/VRAM. Die großen Entwicklerstudios betonen immer wieder, dass man nochmal bedeutend mehr rausholen könnte, würde der Speicher nicht so extrem limitieren.

Warten wir die ersten Grafikdemos ab, dann könnt ihr immer noch meckern.. Zumindest können wir bei den Crossplattform-Titeln einen großen Schritt nach vorne erwarten. Und da heute fast alles Konsolen-Ports sind haben wir PC-Nutzer letztendlich auch wieder etwas davon, auch wenn (theoretisch) natürlich viel mehr möglich wäre, wenn die Konsolen immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik wären.

Aber Konsolen müssen auch Wohnzimmer-tauglich sein! Und jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte, wie man Notebook-Hardware (in Konsolen sitzen nie dedizierte Grafikkarten o.Ä., nur fest verlötete Chips!), die an und für sich schonmal wesentlich teurer als ihr Desktop-Pendant ist, massentauglich und ohne riesige Kühl- und Lüfterelemente in ein möglichst kleines Plastikgehäuse quetschen soll, ohne dass das Teil einem innerhalb weniger Minuten unter dem Fernseher wegschmilzt. Ganz zu schweigen vom Stromverbrauch.. Vorschläge sind gern gesehen  Nachdenken Leute..


----------



## Soulja110 (27. Januar 2012)

Genau so schauts aus, bei Konsolen muss es ja meistens Hardware sein, die passiv gekühlt werden kann und selbst dann ist kaum noch Platz wegem dem Laufwerk. Da bräuchts eher mal ne Innovation. Sone Blu-Ray in Minidisc Format mit 1TB Speicherplatz oder so


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2012)

chico-ist schrieb:


> *Eine Konsole ist nicht einfach ein Notebook/Desktop-System, es ist eine komplett andere Architektur! *Deswegen könnt ihr nur anhand der vorliegenden Daten jetzt nicht auf die letztendliche Grafik schließen..


Das stimmt ... da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber ...



> Aber Konsolen müssen auch Wohnzimmer-tauglich sein! Und jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte, wie man Notebook-Hardware (in Konsolen sitzen nie dedizierte Grafikkarten o.Ä., nur fest verlötete Chips!), die an und für sich schonmal wesentlich teurer als ihr Desktop-Pendant ist, massentauglich und ohne riesige Kühl- und Lüfterelemente in ein möglichst kleines Plastikgehäuse quetschen soll, ohne dass das Teil einem innerhalb weniger Minuten unter dem Fernseher wegschmilzt. Ganz zu schweigen vom Stromverbrauch.. Vorschläge sind gern gesehen  Nachdenken Leute..


... das seh ich anders. Das ist doch nicht meine Aufgabe als Verbraucher mir über das Design Gedanken zu machen.
Des Weiteren gibt es sehr wohl schnelle Grafikkarten die passiv gekühlt sind, jede PS3 und 360 haben aktive Lüfter verbaut.

Übrigens ist der Stromverbrauch kein Argument, schau dir mal was die erste PS3 ( fat ) und die erste 360 ( Xenon ) an Strom verbraten haben.


----------



## chico-ist (27. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das seh ich anders. Das ist doch nicht meine Aufgabe als Verbraucher mir über das Design Gedanken zu machen.



Natürlich nicht, wo kämen wir denn da hin  Das übernehmen nach wie vor die Designer, ich habe lediglich betonen wollen, dass auch diese gewisse Vorgaben was die Größe und max. Lautstärke des Geräts betrifft (jetzt mal ganz abgesehen vom opt. Laufwerk) und da kann man dann nun mal keine M580GTX einpflanzen und erwarten, dass das so ohne weiteres gekühlt werden kann, ohne (verhältnismäßig) *riesige* Kühl/Lüfterlemente zu verbauen. Dass auch die aktuelle Konsolengenerationen kleine Lüfter hat um die Wärme von den Heatpipes abzutransportieren ist mir bewusst 

Des Weiteren gibt es sehr wohl schnelle Grafikkarten die passiv gekühlt sind, jede PS3 und 360 haben aktive Lüfter verbaut.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Stromverbrauch kein Argument, schau dir mal was die erste PS3 ( fat ) und die erste 360 ( Xenon ) an Strom verbraten haben.



OK, da hast du Recht. Ich denke nur, dass da ein Rückschritt wenig sinnvoll wäre, in Zeiten, wo Firmen auch gerne mit ihren niedrigen Verbrauchswerten werben. Das "grüne" Bewusstsein findet meiner Meinung nach mehr und mehr Anklang in diesen Zeiten, da kann es für einige vielleicht schon die Kaufentscheidung ausmachen, wenn das Konkurrenzprodukt wesentlich weniger verbraucht.

Da hatte Soulja110 übrigens einen guten Gedanken, dass riesige optische Laufwerk ist wirklich die Achillesferse was die Betriebslautstärke betrifft. Zwar halte ich es persönlich noch zu früh, komplett auf Downloadtitel/Streaming umzusteigen, aber da ist noch mehr drin! Würde die Kosten aber unter Umständen nochmal in die Höhe treiben, was beim ahnungslosen Kunden nur auf Unverständnis trifft.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (28. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen sie ja sparen, sonst könnten sie gleich PCs verkaufen...


 
Naja, wo bei Konsolen gespart wird ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis: man kauft sich einen Klotz,
der in Sachen Hardware nicht zu modifizieren ist (vielleicht abgesehen von größeren Festplatten?)
und auf dem nur eine Sorte Software läuft.
Das möge man jetzt nicht negativ werten, es ist halt so. Und wenn jemand genau das haben will, bitte.
Immerhin gibt es ja seit langem die Möglichkeit, diverse Eingabegeräte zu kaufen und das Internet zu nutzen.
Trotzdem hoffe ich inständig, dass die in den Next-Gen-Konsolonen verbaute Hardware erste Sahne wird.
Die Entwicklung muss halt weiter gehen und ich hab einfach keine Lust auf noch mehr unzureichende Portierungen.


----------

